# *Greenhorn* Angeln bei den Dardanellen



## Demoman (15. April 2015)

Hallo,

erst mal muss ich los werden, dass ich ein Neuling in Sachen Angeln bin. Ich habe bis heute nicht ein mal geangelt. Dafür bin ich seit über 10 Jahre mit der Harpune unterwegs. 
Doch jetzt möchte ich auch mit dem Angeln anfangen. 

Und zwar würde ich gerne bei den Dardanellen in der Türkei Angeln. Nur wir oben gesagt habe ich null Plan davon. Also was ich benötige (habe mal bissel was gelesen  wie rute, rolle, schnur usw.). 



Muss meine Angelausrüstung für Salzwasser geeignet sein. Oder wird das überbewertet ? 

Finanziell was ich ausgeben möchte, habe ich keine Vorstellung. Muss nicht zu teuer sein. Soll aber auch kein billigramsch sein.

Ich würde mich über jede Hilfe und Tip´s freuen. Und auch wenn schon jemand dort Angeln war, wenn er was dazu schreiben würde.

Ich danke euch schon mal für eure Hilfe und Wünsche ich ein Schönen Tag. Bei dem Sonnigen Wetter draußen


----------

